# شريط جون لويس يوم فرحي ( مناسب للزواج



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شريط يوم فرحي للمرنم جون لويس مناسب للافراح والخطوبه شريط جميل جدا 

يارب ينال اعجابكم وتكون ايامكم كلها افراح 


يا مــدعــو للعــرس 

كـــلل بـــــــارك 

ربـــي وحـــــــد 

بـيـتـنــا الـــجــديـــد 

انــت رئــيس الســـــــلام 

يــوم فرحــــــي 

يــــلا نــبــتــدي

وانت معــــانــا 

ليــالــي الفــــرح 

انــت تـقــــــود ​
copy


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا أختنا الغاليه

للشريط الرائع والمميز
ربنا يفرح الكل آمين​


----------



## oesi no (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*اشطة عليكى
بقيتى تنزلى شرايط اهوه 
مش هحمله لا ناوى على جواز ولا خطوبة
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرررررسى على الشريط يا ميرنا *
*جارى التحميل..........*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## maroo maroo (19 سبتمبر 2009)

_ميررررررررررررررررررسى ياميرنااا_
_على الشرررريط ررربنا يبااااااااااكك_


----------



## cobcob (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*100 100 يا ميرنا
اسمحيلى ارفع القبعة
وانحنى تقديرا واعجابا للخطوة الجريئة دى
انا كنت بدور على الشريط ده جدا
وسيبك من الواد جو 
خلينا احنا نستفاد من الشريط

طبع فى لينك للموضوع ده هيتحط فى موضوع 

ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات ​*


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا أختنا الغاليه​
> 
> للشريط الرائع والمميز
> 
> ربنا يفرح الكل آمين​


 ميرسى يا نهيسى


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *اشطة عليكى*
> 
> *بقيتى تنزلى شرايط اهوه *
> *مش هحمله لا ناوى على جواز ولا خطوبة*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​


 
لما تلاقى حد تحبك وتحبه هتنوى يبنى 
بس شريط مميز يا جو اسمعه بجد


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *ميرررررسى على الشريط يا ميرنا *
> 
> *جارى التحميل..........*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 ميرسى يا كوكو نورت


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> _ميررررررررررررررررررسى ياميرنااا_
> _على الشرررريط ررربنا يبااااااااااكك_


 شكر ايا مارو نورتى الموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *100 100 يا ميرنا​*
> *اسمحيلى ارفع القبعة*
> *وانحنى تقديرا واعجابا للخطوة الجريئة دى*
> *انا كنت بدور على الشريط ده جدا*
> ...


 
ايوا يا كوكى احنا محتاجينة على فكرا فى كام واعظة بدور عليهم هما فى اسطوانة عندى بس مش عارفة انزلهم بس هحاول اجيبهم للمخطوبين هما


----------



## naro_lovely (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*:big29::big35::big35:​*


----------



## ayman adwar (20 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم الايدين الى  حملت الالبوم دة وشكرا لميرنا


----------



## tony_goy (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد مرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي الرب يبارك حيتك ويعمض تعبك


----------



## جورج الناظر (28 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذه ورئيسه قسم ربنا يارب كده كده يخليكي وتكوني فرحناطوال الايام


----------

